# Coding CABG times 4 using one internal mammary artery and three venous grafts



## denise4017@live.com (May 24, 2012)

Coding CABG times 4 using one internal mammary artery and three venous grafts.  I am very unsure how to code this  one.  Help...please


----------



## lizmariecat@yahoo.com (May 24, 2012)

*CABG x 4*

I'm thinking 4110F for mammary artery and then 33519, 33519, 33519  for each of venous grafts..good luck


----------



## denise4017@live.com (May 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## karen4806 (May 24, 2012)

*Coding CABG*

CABG with one artery and three veins would be coded as follows:

33533 for artery
33519 for three venous grafts


----------

